# Tune-o-Matic to Hipshot Trem conversion?



## JohnIce (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got a Schecter C-7 Hellraiser with a Tune-o-Matic bridge on it, meaning the body/neck has a slight angle to accomodate the height of the bridge. I'm wondering if it would be possible to put a Hipshot trem on there, and just use the trem posts and saddle screws to get it high enough to work with the angled neck?

Hellraiser






Hipshot


----------



## ECGuitars (Mar 7, 2011)

First thing you should do is measure how high the strings sit up from the body on both the schecter and the other guitar with the hipshot. And then you will know the difference in height between the two. Then you also need to see if the post spacing on the two bridges is the same (SAME, not close) other wise you will need to fill the post holes and re drill new ones. I have no experience with the hipshot style trem on any of my build so I can't reeeeally comment, but I definitely know how it work. Its a pretty size able project that you want to undertake and I'm fairly certain that it could be done. There is also a fair amount of accurate routing that you would have to accomplish for it to look nice and clean. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 7, 2011)

ECGuitars said:


> First thing you should do is measure how high the strings sit up from the body on both the schecter and the other guitar with the hipshot. And then you will know the difference in height between the two. Then you also need to see if the post spacing on the two bridges is the same (SAME, not close) other wise you will need to fill the post holes and re drill new ones. I have no experience with the hipshot style trem on any of my build so I can't reeeeally comment, but I definitely know how it work. Its a pretty size able project that you want to undertake and I'm fairly certain that it could be done. There is also a fair amount of accurate routing that you would have to accomplish for it to look nice and clean. Just my 2 cents!



Cheers mate!

The posts will have to be re-drilled anyhow, as the posts on the Hellraiser are parallel with the saddles, whereas the posts on the trem sit in front of the saddles. I'm already familiar with the routing and installation of the Hipshot as I did it on a previous build, so all I'm really wondering about is whether the height/angle of the strings on the Hellraiser will be a problem. I don't want to mess up a perfectly good guitar and make it unplayable.


----------



## Thep (Mar 7, 2011)

Can you put a Turbonetics 11261 on a 778 3.7L Hemi in a '72 audi quattro with a 12" lift kit and ferrari emblems? Sure, its possible. Would I recommend it? No.


----------



## ECGuitars (Mar 7, 2011)

JohnIce said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> The posts will have to be re-drilled anyhow, as the posts on the Hellraiser are parallel with the saddles, whereas the posts on the trem sit in front of the saddles. I'm already familiar with the routing and installation of the Hipshot as I did it on a previous build, so all I'm really wondering about is whether the height/angle of the strings on the Hellraiser will be a problem. I don't want to mess up a perfectly good guitar and make it unplayable.




Oh true enough, my bad But like I said, measure the height difference first and maybe ask around or wait for someone who has more experience with that bridge as I have none. Anything can be done really, just a question of experience is all.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 7, 2011)

Thep said:


> Can you put a Turbonetics 11261 on a 778 3.7L Hemi in a '72 audi quattro with a 12" lift kit and ferrari emblems? Sure, its possible. Would I recommend it? No.



Aside from damaging resale value, why wouldn't you recommend it? One issue I've thought of is that the trem block might be too short to go through the entire body in this configuration.


----------



## b7string (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnIce said:


> Aside from damaging resale value, why wouldn't you recommend it? One issue I've thought of is that the trem block might be too short to go through the entire body in this configuration.



Yeah the C-7's are fat! lol. I whish I could offer better advice on this... But did you think about the ferrules? Would the bridge be long enough to cover those? IMO it would look a little less aesthetically tasteful to have a sexy hipshot on a sexy schecter with some ugly metal edged holes behind the bridge, but aesthetics aside...

The hipshot info I got from their 6string bridge (7string doesnt have this info in the pdf) is that the max height from the bottom of the bridge plate to the top of the saddle is .46", and I just measured on my schecter (roughly), and its close to .8" from the body to the top of the middle saddle, and thats almost double. You'd have to have your posts stickin wayyyyy out in order to get the bridge at the right height... having about a 1/8th inch gap between the body and bassplate is not uncommon, but having a ~.4" gap would be very large, I dont think it would be very stable, and probably put a lot of stress on the post inserts. 

It sounds as though it *could* be done, but I wouldn't risk the schecter for the slim chance that it works without any issues.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 8, 2011)

b7string said:


> Yeah the C-7's are fat! lol. I whish I could offer better advice on this... But did you think about the ferrules? Would the bridge be long enough to cover those? IMO it would look a little less aesthetically tasteful to have a sexy hipshot on a sexy schecter with some ugly metal edged holes behind the bridge, but aesthetics aside...
> 
> The hipshot info I got from their 6string bridge (7string doesnt have this info in the pdf) is that the max height from the bottom of the bridge plate to the top of the saddle is .46", and I just measured on my schecter (roughly), and its close to .8" from the body to the top of the middle saddle, and thats almost double. You'd have to have your posts stickin wayyyyy out in order to get the bridge at the right height... having about a 1/8th inch gap between the body and bassplate is not uncommon, but having a ~.4" gap would be very large, I dont think it would be very stable, and probably put a lot of stress on the post inserts.
> 
> It sounds as though it *could* be done, but I wouldn't risk the schecter for the slim chance that it works without any issues.



Thanks for taking the time, mate!

Yeah this seems like it's not going anywhere. I'd refinish it regardless, but there's just too much risk and too little potential to actually make it  I'm pretty sure I'll sell the C-7 and buy a Hellraiser with a Floyd instead. The trem isn't the most important part of the mod anyway, as the main objective is to install HSS passives in it


----------



## EvShredder106 (Dec 10, 2011)

first! does your c7 have a bolt on neck, set neck or neck through? if its bolt on, take a chance at taking the neck off. trust me on this, i know itll be scary but ive worked on rebuilding sooooo many guitars and re angling the neck really isnt as difficult as it seems. if your guitar has a bolt on, take off the neck, there should be a little shim near the very bottom, this offsets the angle slightly so the fixed bridges can be compatable. put the shim towards the top of the neck pocket, and reinstall the neck. take before and after pictures so you can see the difference between the angles. this should help resolve the neck angle issue that correlates to the bridge height issue mentioned way above. hope this helps! HAPPY MODDING!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 11, 2011)

Do a Kahler instead


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 11, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Do a Kahler instead



i too recommend a kahler. some people don't like em but they are my favorite trems.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 11, 2011)

Its the best trem. I like floyds too, and a majority of my guitars have them, but for the one I built, I chose Kahler.


----------

